# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  العصور التاريخية التي مرت بها مصر

## سالي جمعة

جمهــورية مصر العــربية

  
تاريخ مصر هو تاريخ الحضارة الإنسانية حيث أبدع الإنسان المصرى وقدم حضارة عريقة سبقت حضارات شعوب العالم ·· حضارة رائدة فى ابتكاراتها وعمائرها وفنونها حيث أذهلت العالم والعلماء بفكرها وعلمها فهي حضارة متصلة الحلقات تفاعل معها الإنسان المصرى وتركت فى عقله ووجدانه بصماتها· لقد كانت مصر أول دولة فى العالم القديم عرفت مبادئ الكتابة وابتدعت الحروف والعلامات الهيروغليفية، وكان المصريون القدماء حريصين على تدوين وتسجيل تاريخهم والأحداث التي صنعوها وعاشوها، وبهذه الخطوة الحضارية العظيمة انتقلت مصر من عصور ما قبل التاريخ وأصبحت أول دولة فى العالم لها تاريخ مكتوب، ولها نظم ثابتة ولذلك اعتبرت بكافة المعايير أما للحضارات الإنسانية· إن لمصر دورها الحضاري والتاريخي والديني حيث كانت المكان الذى احتضن الأنبياء· والأرض التي سارت خطوات الأنبياء والرسل عليها ·· فجاء إليها أبو الأنبياء إبراهيم عليه السلام وتزوج منها السيدة هاجر ·· وجاء إليها يوسف عليه السلام وأصبح فيها وزيرا وتبعه إليها أبوه يعقوب ·· ودار أعظم حوار بين الله عز وجل وبين موسى عليه السلام على أرضها· وإلى مصر لجأت العائلة المقدسة السيدة مريم العذراء والسيد المسيح طفلاً ويوسف النجار وقاموا برحلة تاريخية مباركة فى أرضها ·· وقد اختار الله سبحانه وتعالى مصر بالذات لتكون الملجأ الحصين الذى شاءت السماء أن يكون واحة السلام والأمان على الدوام وملتقى الأديان السماوية· لقد تتابعت على أرض مصر حضارات متعددة فكانت مصر مهداً للحضارة الفرعونية، وحاضنة للحضارة الإغريقية والرومانية ومنارة للحضارة القبطية، وحامية للحضارة الإسلامية· لقد اتسم شعب مصر على طول التاريخ بالحب والتسامح والود والكرم الذى تميز به هذا الشعب حيث امتزج أبناء مصر فى نسيج واحد متين.. وهكذا دائماً يكون شعب مصر مصريون قبل الأديان ومصريون إلى آخر الزمان· 







أولاً : العصر الفرعوني 



عصر الدولة القديمة (2980 - 2475 ق·م) 

تطورت الحضارة المصرية وتبلورت مبادئ الحكومة المركزية، وشهد عصر هذه الدولة نهضة شاملة فى شتى نواحي الحياة، حيـث توصـل المصريـون إلى الكتابـة الهيروغليفـيـة أي (النقش المقدس)، واهتم الملوك بتأمين حدود البلاد ونشطت حركة التجارة بين مصر والسودان· واستقبلت مصر عصراً مجيداً فى تاريخها عرف باسم عصر بناة الأهرامات، وشهد هذا العصر بناء أول هرم (هرم سقارة)، ومع تطور الزراعة والصناعة استخدم المصريون أول أسطول نهري لنقل منتجاتهم· وبلغت الملاحة البحرية شأنا عظيما وأصبحت حرفة منظمة كغيرها من الحرف الراسخة التي اشتهرت بها مصر القديمة· 

عصر الدولة الوسطي (2160- 1580 ق·م ) اهتم ملوك الدولة الوسطى بالمشروعات الأكثر نفعا للشعب فازدهرت الزراعة وتطورت المصنوعات اليدوية، وأنتج الفنانون المصريون والمهندسون تراثاً رائعاً انتشر فى الأقصر والفيوم وعين شمس· كذلك ازدهر الفن والأدب فى هذا العصر ولكن نهاية حكم هذه الدولة شهد غزو الهكسوس واحتلالهم لمصر·


عصر الدولة الحديثة (1580 - 1150ق·م) بعد أن تم للملك أحمس الأول القضاء على الهكسوس وطردهم خارج حدود مصر الشرقية عاد الأمن والاستقرار إلى ربوع البلاد· وبدأت مصر عهداً جديداً هو عهد الدولة الحديثة، وأدركت مصر أهمية القوة العسكرية لحماية البلاد، فتم إنشاء جيش قوى لتكوين إمبراطورية عظيمة امتدت من نهر الفرات شرقاً إلى الشلال الرابع على نهر النيل جنوباً· وأصبحت مصر قوة عظمى، وصارت بذلك إمبراطورية عظيمة مترامية الأطراف وأقدم إمبراطورية فى التاريخ· لقد حاز ملوك وملكات الأسرة الثانية عشرة شهرة عالمية فى ميادين السياسة والحرب والثقافة والحضارة والدين ·· "أحمس" بطل التحرير ·· "امنحوتب الأول" العادل الذى أصدر قانونا بمنع السخرة وبوضع المعايير العادلة للأجور والحوافز ·· "تحتمس الأول" المحارب الذى وسع الحدود المصرية شمالا وجنوبا ونشر التعليم وتوسع فى فتح المناجـم وصناعـة التعديـن ·· "وتحتمس الثاني" المتأنق و"تحتمس الثالث" الإمبراطور صاحب العبقرية العسكرية الفذة وأول فاتح عظيم فى تاريخ العالم ·· و "تحتمس الرابع" الدبلوماسي الذى كان أول من اهتم بتدوين وتسجيل المعاهدات الدولية·· و"امنحوتب الثالث" أغنى ملك فى العالم القديم والذي فتح المدارس "بيوت الحياة" لنشر التعليم والفنون التشكيلية والتطبيقية ·· و"إخناتون" أول الموحدين وأول ملك فى تاريخ الإنسانية نادى بوحدانية الله خالق كل شئ ·· و"توت عنخ آمون" الذى حاز شهرة فى العالم المعاصر· ومن أشـهـر ملـكات هذه الأسرة عـلى سبـيـل المـثـال المـلـكـة " اياح حتب" زوجـــة الـــمــلك "سقنن رع" ، والـــمــلــكــة " أحمس نفرتارى " زوجة أحمس الأول ، والملكة "تى" بنت الشعب وزوجة امنحوتب الثالث وأم إخناتون ، والملكة "نفرتيتى" زوجة "إخناتون" والملكة العظيمة "حتشبسوت" التي حكمت مصر قرابة عشرين عاما· وبلغت مصر فى عهدها أعلى قمة فى الحضارة والعمارة والتجارة الدولية حيث أرسلت البعثة البحرية التجارية والعلمية إلى بلاد "بونت" كذلك شيدت واحدا من أعظم الآثار المعمارية وأكثرها روعة وفخامة وهو معبد "الدير البحري" على الشاطئ الغربي للنيل فى مواجهة الأقصر وهو معبد فريد فى تصميمه وليس له مثيل بين معابد العالم القديم كلها· وشهد هذا العصر أيضا "ثورة إخناتون الدينية" حيث دعا إلى عبادة إله واحد ورمز له بقرص الشمس وأنشأ عاصمة جديدة للبلاد وأسماها "اخيتاتون"· وتعرضت مصر منذ حكم الأسرة 21 حتى 28 لاحتلال كل من الآشوريين عام 670 ق·م ثم الفرس حتى انتهى حكم الفراعنة مع الأسرة 30 ودخول الإسكندر الأكبر مصر·




ثانياً : العصر اليوناني 

نجح الإسكندر المقدونى فى هزيمة الفرس فى آسيا الصغرى ثم فتح مصر عام 333 ق·م وطرد منها الفرس، وقد توج الإسكندر نفسه ملكاً على منهج الفراعنة ووضع أساس مدينة الإسكندرية ثم حج إلى معبد آمون فى واحة سيوة والذي كان يتمتع بشهرة عالمية واسعة فى ذلك الوقـــت· > 


مصر تحت حكم البطالمة 333-30 ق·م بعد وفاة الإسكندر أسس "بطليموس" - أحد قواد الإسكندر - حكم البطالمة فى مصر الذى استمر من عام (333) ق·م حتى عام 30 ق·م وقد ظلت دولة البطالمة قوية فى عهد ملوكها الأوائل ثم حل بها الضعف نتيجة ثورة المصريين ضدهم ولضعف ملوكها ·· واستغلت روما هذه المنازعات لبسط نفوذها على مصر وقضت على البطالمة سنه 03 ق·م أيام حكم الملكة كليوباترا· 



مظاهر الحضارة المصرية فى عهد البطالمة : 

بنى البطالمة فى الإسكندرية القصور والحدائق وأصبحت الإسكندرية مركزاً للحضارة حيث ذاعت شهرتها فى مجال الفن والعلم والصناعة والتجارة كما أنها كانت الميناء الأول فى البحر المتوسط بفضل منارتها الشهيرة التى اعتبرها الإغريق إحدى عجائب الدنيا السبع· 

وقد قامت بالإسكندرية حضارة إغريقية مصرية عظيمة تمثلت فى: 



جامعة الإسكندرية : التى أنشأها البطالمة ويرجع الفضل إلى علماء جامعة الإسكندرية فى التوصل إلى حقائق علمية عن دوران الأرض حول الشمس وتقدير محيط الكرة الأرضية، واشتهرت الجامعة بدراسة الطب خاصة التشريح والجراحة ومن أشهر العلماء فى جامعة الإسكندرية "إقليدس" عالم الهندسة، و"بطليموس" الجغرافى و"مانيتون" المؤرخ المصرى· 



مكتبة الإسكندرية وأثرها الثقافى : أنشأ البطالمة فى الإسكندرية مكتبة ضخمة كانت تعد أعظم مكتبة فى العالم احتوت على أكثر من نصف مليون لفافة بردى، وقد أمر البطالمة أن يُهدِِى كل زائر من العلماء مدينة الإسكندرية نسخة من مؤلفاته وبذلك وصل عدد الكتب بالمكتبة أكثر من 700 ألف كتاب· 

وقد عمل البطالمة على احترام ديانة المصريين وقدموا القرابين للمعبودات المصرية، وشيدوا لها المعابد مثل معبد إدفو ومعبد دندرة ومعابد فيلة بأسوان، وكان البطالمة يظهرون فى الحفلات الرسمية بزى الفراعنة· 




 ثالثا : العصر الرومانى 

فتح الرومان مصر عام 30 ق·م وأصبحت إحدى ولاياتها وأصبحت مصر أثمن ممتلكات الإمبراطورية الرومانية لموقعها الجغرافى الفريد وخصوبة أرضها ذات الإنتاج الوفير ونهضتها العمرانية والثقافية والحضارية وازدهرت الزراعة فى العصر الرومانى· 

كما كانت صناعة الزجاج من أرقى الصناعات المصرية حتى أنه يرجع إلى مصر ابتكار فن تشكيل الزجاج بالنفخ، وكانت مصر تحتكر صناعة الورق، واشتهرت بصناعة العطور وأدوات الزينة والمنسوجات الكتانية الرفيعة· 

وأصبحت العاصمة المصرية الإسكندرية أكبر مركز تجارى وصناعى فى شرق البحر المتوسط فى مصر وثانى مدن الإمبراطورية الرومانية وقد استمرت جامعة الإسكندرية فى عهد الرومان مركزاً للبحث العلمى ومقراً للعلماء من شتى أنحاء العالم· 




رابعاً : العصر القبطى 

نهضت العمارة القبطية بروح الفن الفرعونى القديم وأكملت حلقة من حلقات الفن المتصلة منذ الحضارة الفرعونية والحضارة اليونانية والرومانية بمصر، وتعد الكنائس التى شيدت فى القرن الخامس الميلادى نموذجاً للعمارة والفن القبطى· 

وكان التصوير السائد فى العصر القبطى امتداداً للطريقة التى تواترت من العصور السابقة فى مصر وهى التصوير بألوان الاكاسيد "الفرسك" على الحوائط المغطاة بطبقة من الجبس· 

وكما عرف المصريون القدماء الموسيقى نشأ فى العصر القبطى فى مصر فن موسيقى كنسى يساير النزعة الفنية الموسيقية للأنغام المصرية القديمة وما زالت الألحان التى تعزف فى الكنيسة القبطية حالياً تحمل أسماء فرعونية مثل "اللحن السنجارى" وكذلك "اللحن الاتريبى"· 




خامساً: الحضارة الإسلامية 

شهدت مصر خلال الحكم الإسلامي نهضة شاملة فى العمران والفنون تمثلت فى العمارة الإسلامية بإنشاء العديد من المساجد والقلاع والحصون والأسوار، كذلك الفنون الزخرفية التى تمثلت فى أول عاصمة إسلامية فى مصر وهى مدينة "الفسطاط" وبها جامع عمرو بن العاص ويعد مقياس النيل بجزيرة الروضة أقدم أثر مصرى إسلامى والذى أنشأه الخليفة العباسى المتوكل بالله عام 245هـ· 

ويتجلى ازدهار العمارة الإسلامية فى مدينة القطائع· وجامع أحمد بن طولون الذى شيد على نهج جامع عمرو بن العاص مع إضافة النافورة والمئذنة والدعامات والزخرفة واللوحة التأسيسية ·· ومئذنة جامع ابن طولون هى الوحيدة فى مساجد مصر التى لها هذا الشكل وهى مستمدة من المعابد الفارسية المعروفة باسم "الزيجورات "· 

وتقدمت العمارة الإسلامية فى العهد الفاطمى ويعد الجامع الأزهر من أشهر فنون العمارة الفاطمية فى مصر، وكذلك الجامع الأنور "الحاكم بأمر الله" والجامع الأقمر، ويعد مشهد الجيوشى نموذجاً لتشييد القباب وإنشاء المساجد· 

وتميز العصر الأيوبى بتقدم العمارة، ومن أشهر معالمها بنـاء " قلعة صلاح الدين" وتمثل هذه القلعة العمارة الإسلامية منذ الدولة الأيوبية حتى عصر "محمد على"· 

كما ترك المماليك ثروة فنية عظيمة تمثلت فى المساجد والقباب ودور الصوفية والقصور والمدارس والقلاع والأسبلة· 



سادساً : العصر الحديث 

يعتبر "محمد على" بحق مؤسس مصر الحديثة لما قام به من إصلاحات شملت جميع نواحى الحياة بما يتفق مع روح العصر الحديث، فبدأ ببناء جيش مصر القوى وأنشأ المدرسة الحربية، ونشأت صناعة السفن فى بولاق والترسانة البحرية فى الإسكندرية· وأصلح أحوال الزراعة والرى وأنشأ القناطر والسدود والترع، وأنشأ المصانع والمعامل لسد حاجة الجيش وبيع الفائض للأهالى، وفى مجال التجارة عمل "محمد على" على نشر الأمن لطرق التجارة الداخلية وقام بإنشاء أسطول للتجارة الخارجية حيث ازدهرت حركة التجارة فى مصر· 

ونشر التعليم لسد حاجة دواوين الحكومة فأنشأ المدارس على اختلاف مستوياتها وتخصصاتها وأرسل البعثات إلى أوروبا ونقل العلوم الحديثة· 

وحاول أبناء محمد على أن يسلكوا مسلكه فى محاولة اللحاق بالحضارة الأوروبية، فقد شهدت البلاد فى عهد الخديوى إسماعيل باشا نهضة تمثلت فى الإصلاح الإداري كما شهدت الصناعة والزراعة نهضة وازدهاراً كبيراً فى عهده واهتم بالبناء والعمارة، وأنشأ دار الأوبرا القديمة، ومد خطوط السكك الحديدية، وفى عام 1869 افتتحت قناة السويس للملاحة الدولية· 

وقد شهدت مصر عدة ثورات ضد التدخل الأجنبي حيث اشتدت الحركة الوطنية فكانت ثورة عرابى عام 1882 التى انتهت باحتلال بريطانيا لمصر والتي أعلنت الحماية على مصر عام 1914وانتهت تبعيتها الرسمية للدولة العثمانية· 

دخلت مصر الى القرن العشرين وهى مثقلة بأعباء الاستعمار البريطانى بضغوطه لنهب ثرواتها، وتصاعدت المقاومة الشعبية والحركة الوطنية ضد الاحتلال بقيادة مصطفى كامل ومحمد فريد وظهر الشعور الوطنى بقوة مع ثورة 1919 للمطالبة بالاستقلال وكان للزعيم الوطنى سعد زغلول دور بارز فيها، ثم تم إلغاء الحماية البريطانية على مصر فى عام 1922 والاعتراف باستقلالها وصدر أول دستور مصرى عام 1923· 



قاد جمال عبد الناصر ثورة 23 يوليو 1952·· والتى قامت بالعديد من الإنجازات من أهمها إصدار قانون الإصلاح الزراعى، ووضعت أول خطة خمسية للتنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية فى تاريخ مصر عام 1960 وحققت أهدافها فى تطوير الصناعة والإنتاج وتم إنشاء السد العالى 1960-1970 ونهضت البلاد فى مجال التعليم والصحة والإنشاء والتعمير والزراعة· وفى مجال السياسة الخارجية عملت ثورة يوليو على تشجيع حركات التحرير من الاستعمار كما اتخذت سياسة الحياد الإيجابي مبدآً أساسياً فى سياساتها الخارجية· 

وأدركت إسرائيل منذ نشأتها الدور القيادي لمصر فى العالم العربي فقامت فى 5 يونيو 1967 م بشن هجوم غادر على مصر وسوريا والأردن واحتلت سيناء والجولان والضفة الغربية للأردن· 

واستطاع جيش مصر برغم فداحة الخسارة أن يعبر هذه المحنة فى صموده أمام القوات الإسرائيلية ودخوله حرب الاستنزاف، وفى ذلك الوقت توفى قائد ثورة يوليو الزعيم "جمال عبد الناصر" فى سبتمبر 1970. 

وتولى الحكم الرئيس أنور السادات وبدأ سياسة إعداد الدولة لحرب التحرير ووضعت كافة إمكانات الدولة استعداداً للحرب حتى كان يوم السادس من أكتوبر 1973، قام الجيشان المصرى والسوري فى وقت واحد ببدء معركة تحرير الأرض العربية من الاحتلال الإسرائيلي وانتصر الجيش المصرى ورفعت أعلام مصر على الضفة الشرقية لقناة السويس بعد ساعات من الهجوم· 

وقد حققت القوات المصرية انتصاراً باهراً فى حرب أكتوبر 1973 مما جعل الرئيس أنور السادات يفكر فى حل النزاع العربي الإسرائيلي حلاً جذرياً وإقامة سلام دائم وعادل فى منطقة الشرق الأوسط فوقعت مصر على معاهدة السلام مع إسرائيل (كامب ديفيد ) فى 26 مارس 1979 بمشاركة الولايات المتحدة بعد أن مهدت زيارة الرئيس السادات لإسرائيل فى 1977، وانسحبت إسرائيل من شبه جزيرة سيناء فى 25 أبريل 1982، وانسحبت من شريط طابا الحدودي بناء على التحكيم الذى تم فى محكمة العدل الدولية· 

بدأ عهد الرئيس مبارك فى أكتوبر 1981بالعمل على تحقيق استقرار الجبهة الداخلية وتدعيم وترسيخ مبادئ الديمقراطية وسيادة القانون والسلام الاجتماعي والوحدة الوطنية· وكان الاهتمام الأكبر هو تحقيق التنمية الشاملة والمتواصلة من خلال خطط التنمية المختلفة التى تمت ومازالت مستمرة حيث شهدت البلاد نهضة كبرى فى خدمات التعليم والصحة والثقافة والإعلام وجميع قطاعات الإنتاج وذلك بعد استكمال مواصلة إقامة البنية الأساسية· 

كذلك شهدت الساحة المصرية تنمية اقتصادية ناجحة حازت على تقدير وإشادة المؤسسات المالية والنقدية العالمية بوصفها نموذجا فريدا يحتذى به والذى أخذ فى الحسبان لإنجاز الإصلاح الاقتصادي الجمع بين الاعتبارات الاقتصادية ومتطلبات البعد الاجتماعي وضرورياته. 

والآن يتم التركيز على إعادة رسم خريطة مصر عمرانيا وسكانيا حيث يبنى أبناء مصر دعائم حضارة جديدة ولكنها بمفردات العصر الحديث بكل تحدياته لتتحول الأفكار والطموحات الى إنجازات قابلة للتحقيق من خلال مشروعات عملاقة تغير الخريطة السكانية لتتعدى حدود الوادى والدلتا القديم المزدحم والذى لم يعد قادرا على استيعاب طموحات مصر المستقبلية وينفذ مشروعات قومية عملاقة فى الجنوب منها مشروع دلتا جنوب الوادى " توشكى"، مشروع شرق العوينات، وفى الشمال الشرقى مشروع بورسعيد ومشروع ترعة السلام بسيناء، ومشروع تنمية شمال خليج السويس وجميعها مشروعات تدعو الى الخروج من الوادى القديم الى المساحات الأرحب من أرض مصر ·· وهى أيضا السبيل أمام مصر للدخول الى القرن الحادى والعشرين والألفية الثالثة مكونة بناءًا حضارياً تصنعه سواعد أبنائنا المصريين وذلك للانطلاق لبناء مجتمع المعلومات والاتصالات والنهضة التكنولوجية لاستيعاب الآليات الجديدة لعالم المستقبل. 



وجاء قرار الرئيس مبارك بتغيير المادة 76 من الدستور الخاصة بانتخاب رئيس الجمهورية حدثا هاما على الساحة السياسية والذى يفتح الطريق لأول مرة الترشح لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية بدلا من الاستفتاء الذى كان يجرى على مرشح واحد يختاره مجلس الشعب، فهو نقلة فى التطورات السياسية ودفعة قوية نحو مزيد من الانفتاح فى الحياة السياسية المصرية. وذلك بهدف زيادة المشاركة الانتخابية ورفع وعى المواطن فصوت كل مواطن هو الذى سيصبح المحدد الرئيسى لنمط الحياة السياسية المصرية فى الفترات القادمة.

----------

